# How much rest do new puppies need?



## andreangil (Apr 4, 2009)

How long do new puppies sleep? Mine is 9 weeks old and just lays for most of the day. Sometimes I'll get him to play with me, but usually he just isn't interested in them. We have our next vet appointment on the 22nd, but if he should be more active than I need to take him in before that. He'll play for maybe a total of 2.5-3 hours a day. 

His poops are firm, almost too firm. I've been encouraging him to drink more water. He's still peeing. Hes not throwing up or whining. Just real chill. When I take him outside, hes a little more active, but the vet said that since he hasn't been vaccinated yet, we need to keep him away from places where other dogs have been. So we are about to switch to puppy pads. We bought a dog litter box and put some dirt (they were out of grass) in it but puppy hates the way it feels and darts out of it. 

I guess Im just worried that he isn't eating enough food, or he caught something from the dirty grass.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Puppies sleep a LOT at that age. When Corona was that age I remember her only being awake 20-30min at a time, a few times a day, and sleeping the rest of the time.

I think it was somewhere around 12-16 weeks that she started getting more playful and being able to stay awake for longer periods of time.

Enjoy the quiet, cuz chaos is coming!


----------



## andreangil (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok, that sounds a lot like Jaeger! (both our puppies are named after some of my favorite drinks) I guess the first night we got him, he was so hyper and awake for most of the night, that I thought he would always be like that. he's just a log right now.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

Puppies are just like a newborn baby they NEED sleep to grow and devlope if they don't get sleep they will get sick and not grow properly...I would just take a deep breath and relaxe...Remember animals pick up on our mood and emotions


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Puppies sleep a lot...almost all day. The younger they are, usually the more they sleep. 

You could ask your vet about any concerns you have about his poop and him not eating/drinking enough. Ask if you should bring in a poop sample.

GL


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Puppies sleep about 20 hours a day. Adult dogs sleep 16-18 hours a day.


----------

